# Dutch Oven Duck..



## ecto1 (Feb 27, 2012)

OK This video is a little long but this was by far the best meal I have cooked in a long time.  The duck breast cam out perfect.  Yes I know I was a little off on the temp of the oven I was cooking a little hotter close to 400 425 I don't know why I said 375.


----------



## plj (Feb 27, 2012)

makes me want to try duck, nice video  :)


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome...thanks for another way to make wild duck...if I can get the guys to pluck instead of skinning!


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks it came out real good almost like a better pork chop.  I love cooking in the dutch oven and will be doing this one again.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I just got word that the rabbit video is ready will be out in a couple of days.  Peach Jalapeno glazed Rabbit.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 29, 2012)

god i love duck.. Great vid nice job bet it was tasty


----------



## msaunders (Mar 12, 2012)

I love duck, but sometimes it seems to just get really wild tasting with the fat on, so I typically skin the ducks and breast them out.  Do you find some ducks are better for cooking this way than others?  I may have to give this a try next year.

Also, I don't really have a place to put a fire pit in our yard like you have, and my dutch oven is made for stovetop/oven use.  I assume this would work similarly if I were to stick it in a 400 degree oven after browning on the stove top, minus the aesthetics of outdoor cooking?

And last but not least, great video.  You have a really great quality video, the music isn't overbearing or distracting, no distracting graphics.  I'm looking forward to watching more!

-Mike


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a recipe that has you marinate wild game in apple beer.  Do marinate or brine the duck first?


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 13, 2012)

The Chinese dip multiple (many) times or simmer duck in water 1 gallon, 3 cups of brown sugar or honey, fresh grated 2 tablespoons ginger, 1 tablespoon garlic, and 2 cups of soy sauce.  Then smoke Daffy.  I find simmer duck first before roasting or smoking makes it more tender and much less oily.


----------



## puddy (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not trying to call you out, but I've been hunting duck for quite a few years now and I am not too sure that was wild duck. I have never seen a wild duck with that much fat, or with a meat color lighter than beef, it's normally closer to a dark red. Those breasts were also quite the size even for a mallard or canvasback.


----------

